# Very pleased and happy thanks guys



## NYRAD (22/2/17)

Hi there i placed a order on monday morning early to recieve it today via the courier guy as my last order was overnight and all other stores using courier guy charge the same for overnight btw and then i get told no its sent enconomy then i also saw i placed the order yesterday but it was only collected today from you guys




so now i will only recieve my order on Thursday im very disappointed about the blunt reply and the lack of order pace
And ive just called the Courier Guy aswell and it hasnt even left JHB yet 

Order Id is -
*Order #6964*
@Vaperite South Africa


----------



## foGGyrEader (22/2/17)

I think we vapers are a little spoilt when it comes to shipping speed  . I was also a bit put out, they should make it clear it's economy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NYRAD (22/2/17)

Dude ordered it monday 10am it hasnt even left jhb yet......


----------



## Rafique (22/2/17)

This is why I only ship with 2 vendors.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (22/2/17)

NYRAD said:


> Dude ordered it monday 10am it hasnt even left jhb yet......


That's not good ... they should know this is how a business loses customers. Just do like @Rafique posted and stick to good vendors you know. Sorry man, hope it turns out okay.


----------



## NYRAD (22/2/17)

Issue has been Sorted Via a very pleasant Phone call will update more when parcel arrives and thanks again @Vaperite South Africa For sorting this issue out and no hard feelings all my concerns and issues are resolved  will update more tho once parcel arrives

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## NYRAD (22/2/17)

Also needs Double Post - But there is NO bad Blood whats so ever here will constantly Buy From VapeRite that ive done for ages, they explained the issues and it was to do with courier changes and so Forth and with my Order ive been Given A few of there in house Juices 


Thanks again @Vaperite South Africa

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NYRAD (23/2/17)

Updating with pics and so forth 2moro


----------



## NYRAD (27/2/17)

Firstly @Vaperite South Africa Thanks so much for Keeping in coms with me through all the issues and the after / Before hour assistance and id just like to Let Everyone know i will still be supporting Vaperite with a Huge smile on my face and The Free Juices that was sent to me are Devine  thanks again for everything Will Be ordering more Soon  

* PS please lock thread * @Silver


----------



## Silver (27/2/17)

NYRAD said:


> Firstly @Vaperite South Africa Thanks so much for Keeping in coms with me through all the issues and the after / Before hour assistance and id just like to Let Everyone know i will still be supporting Vaperite with a Huge smile on my face and The Free Juices that was sent to me are Devine  thanks again for everything Will Be ordering more Soon
> 
> * PS please lock thread * @Silver



Hi @NYRAD 
We generally try to stay out of vendors' subforums unless general forum policies/rules have been breached. Would need to get @Vaperite South Africa 's nod to lock a thread here since we are in their subforum.

Perhaps a suggestion would be to modify your thread title somewhat to reflect your current view. Then members browsing the Vaperite subforum would see a better reflection of the thread contents when viewing the title.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

